# How much damage did I do??



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, went for a ride today and decided to cross a pit full of water. Well, it started getting a little deep so, i let off the gas some to shift into reverse. When i did this my machine went dead with the exhaust under water. My buddies got me winched out. I parked it on a steep incline to let the water drain from exhaust. After the water stopped coming out, I tried to start it. IT blew a butt load of more water out the exhaust. After a few more minutes of draining, I tried to start it again. Nothing. Wont turn over. So I assuming water is on top of my pistons...

Checked oil..oil was fine no water. however there was very small amount of water in front throttle body, less than a teaspoon. I'm waiting on a tool to remove spark plugs.

Have i done any major damage, and what should i do next???? 

Please Help!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pull them plugs as see if it spins over blow all that water out that sucker. Change plugs. After that check oil again if drain oil anyway and put new oil with new oil filter. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad

Sme helpful tips In there


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Like said above got to get the water off the piston by pulling the plugs. As long as it didnt fill the airbox up you should be OK (crank case hose is still connect to air box?). FYI, DONT flush it with diesel. I use AFT tranny fluid, gets the water out way better.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

There was very little water in airbox, maybe a tablespoon. I think this seeped in around the crappy filter setup on the teryx. The air intake snorkel never went under. There was however some in both throttle bodies. just a few good drops was all.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

You said it won't turn over so chances are you got water in your cylinders. Get them plugs out as soon as possible and spin it over with out them in. Oil change immediately after. If you let water sit in your cylinders there is a really good chance it leaked past the rings and into the crank case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

